# Today's Financial and Economic Zeitgeist



## george.shaw (11 Feb 2009)

For the best overview of the entire financial, economic, political and social  zeitgeist in which we live, watch this video: 
'Zeitgeist: Addendum'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NT-2fenmLnc&feature=PlayList&p=68E1E5645702F710&index=0&playnext=1 n

Zeitgeist: Addendum, attempts to locate the root causes of today's pervasive social and economic corruption, while offering a solution.

It is important to put our current financial and economic predicament in a wider context if we are to understand it and overcome the challenges we face.

Think Ask About Money users will find it interesting – not all will agree with but will certainly inform and enlighten.


----------

